# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Zemra e Ngrire

## zemerngrire

*They say I am cold
They say I am cruel
They say my heart is made of frozen ice
Some even go far enough to say
I don't have one
But the truth is...
Yes, I am cold
But it is a shield to protect myself
Yes, I can be cruel
But it is a defense
Yes, my heart is frozen ice
But it is just the outer layer
The inside is full of heartbreak and sorrow and love
Maybe they are right....
Sometimes I feel as if I don't have one...*

----------


## zemerngrire

*does it 

does it hurts
being cold like I am
do you really feel depressed
did you ever had a pain
does it means
you could hold me in your arms
do you think about your future 
or you remember our  ugly past
Does it hurts
when you try replace people
does it really, really sucks 
the same time you get in trouble.*

----------

